# benchmark project



## sandracr

Field and topic:
Education
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Hi
I need a translation of Benchmark Project. I'ts in the context of a textbook.
Thanks.


----------



## chaves

benchmark es un punto de referencia, quizás aquí funcione algo como "proyecto de referencia", pero no sé, esperemos otras sugerencias


----------



## María Plá

chaves said:
			
		

> benchmark es un punto de referencia, quizás aquí funcione algo como "proyecto de referencia", pero no sé, esperemos otras sugerencias


A mi no se me ocurre otra cosa


----------



## ILT

Yo en lo personal lo traduciría igual que chaves: *proyecto de referencia*; aunque he de ser sincera y aceptar que en México se usa el término en inglés: benchmark, proyecto benchmark.

Saludos


----------



## Alang

Hola,

Recién me he registrado, así que espero que mi respuesta no llegue demasiado tarde. 

Tal vez puedas usar "parámetro". No deberás traducir literalmente, sino adaptar: "Un proyecto que sirva de parámetro". Recuerda que el significado de parámetro en español es precisamente: "dato que se toma coo necesario para valorar o analizar una situación".

Espero que sirva


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Proyecto modelo 
(en el sentido de modelo a seguir para otros proyectos, pero depende del contexto)


----------



## EVAVIGIL

De acuerdo con María, I Love Translating y Chaves.
Mirad aquí:
http://medtrad.org/medtradiario/defsB.htm#b12

La traducción de Alfonso también me gusta; y comparto su opinión de que necesitamos más contexto...

Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## asm

Resucito este hilo, que siento no está completo.

Creo que es algo más simple y sobre todo común. Un chico acaba de poner en su facebook que está enfermo y lamenta no haber ido a la escuela porque tenía un Benchmark (o quizás fue irónico). Pero es algo que sucedió en la escuela y que un niño hace en un día normal en clases.
Quizás esta pregunta es más de un concepto que de una traducción.


Gracias



sandracr said:


> Field and topic:
> Education
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Hi
> I need a translation of Benchmark Project. I'ts in the context of a textbook.
> Thanks.


----------



## Spinozista

Modelo no es lo mismo que referencia. En un conjunto de proyectos, uno de ellos puede servir de referencia para el resto sin que funcione como modelo. 
                                                                                                   Spinozista


----------



## Lex_Guallo

Estuve revisando los post que han dejado, y no he quedado conforme, especialmente tras lo puesto por Spinozista, así que empecé a hacer mis averiguaciones.

Basándome en los Diccionarios de Oxford y Cambridge, creo que Benchmark se refiere a un estándar o referencia de contraste para comprar algo.

Por ejemplo... en los experimentos cientificos se usa una referencia de control para comprar los resultados de un experimento, tras las series de procesos a que ha sido afectado una cosa (rata normal v/s rata inoculada con virus del cancer)/

Mis referencias...

http://oxforddictionaries.com/view/entry/m_en_us1225893#m_en_us1225893

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/benchmark_1


----------

